# No Fallopian tubes left



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

This may sound like a ludicrous question but here goes! I have read on google (stupid I know) that there is a very very very small chance of falling pregnant naturally even after having both tubes removed. This sounds ver unlikely to me but does anybody know of anyone tha this has happened to?xxxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Tummy,
Like you I also have no tubes (after two ep).  I havent researched it but I think it is highlu inlikely as there is no way that the sperm can reach the egg without the tube xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

They say that anything is possible, but I doubt the chances of getting pregnant naturally would be very good !
Sheila


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi I've also had my tubes removed. According to my clinic (who made me do a preg test after op when af was really late!) There is a very very slim chance they can grow back, think its something like 1 in 10,000,000 so very unlikely! X


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. As they say stranger things have happened!xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hubby had a zero sperm count with a 0% - 1% chance of us getting pregnant naturally - we did actually manage it - but the pregnancy wasn't meant to be   - unfortunately we didn't find out our odds until afterwards - turned out we both had issues, neither of which were picked up on / investigated.


----------

